# Can a saddle be too wide?



## ruby1

Having now done about 250 miles on my new (to me ) road bike, I'm considering replacing the saddle. It's a Specialized Ruby 143 and I think maybe it is too small. I feel as if the saddle is just on the inside part of my sit bones rather than underneath them. I've tried measuring my sitbones and have come up with a few different answers  My old specialized MTB saddle which I was measured for, is wider - but then that's a more upright position.

I can comfortably manage about 17 miles and then I start to feel it. I have now done a few 20 milers, but I was in agony the last time at 21 miles and limped home the remaining 4. I'm not sure whether I should be expecting continuing tenderness as I increase the miles. I've been riding about 6 weeks now.

So, I'm thinking I'll buy a wider saddle, but is there a downside if the saddle is too wide - apart from the expense that is! Can this cause other problems?

Phew, sorry it's a long post!


----------



## il sogno

Yeah, I had a saddle that was too wide. For me it wasn't much of a problem. Just felt a little wide.

A good bike shop will swap saddles out for you until you find one that you like.


----------



## tlg

Are you wearing cycling shorts? They can help as well.
Finding the right saddle can be a struggle. Everyones butt is different. Even two saddles that are the same width may not work the same. Also more padding doesn't necessarily mean more comfort. It just allows you to sink into the saddle and cause chaffing. 

And yes... a saddle can be too wide. I doubt your sitbones are this far apart.


----------



## ruby1

Ha ha! I wasn't thinking of anything QUITE like that  I can imagine that might cause a few problems. 

Yes I've got some decent shorts now and they have made a difference. 

I was thinking of either going for the 150 Ruby or else the Selle Italia Diva which I think is 160, but I was just wary there may be other pitfalls and they're not cheap are they? I also realise I may need more toughening up  though I think I've given it a fair go.

Unfortunately where I live they mainly sell mountain bikes, so there is very limited choice. It's a ferry and car journey to reach a road bike shop. It would be great to try before you buy.

Thank you both for your input - I think it's time to spend some money


----------



## tlg

ruby1 said:


> Unfortunately where I live they mainly sell mountain bikes, so there is very limited choice. It's a ferry and car journey to reach a road bike shop. It would be great to try before you buy.


There's really no difference from mtb to road saddles unless you're looking at uber light racing saddles. All that matters is that it's comfortable. 
Many shops will let you try saddles or return/exchange them. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## JulieD

It might not be the width that's an issue. It could be the shape, overall design (flat or upturned back) or cutout/ no cutout etc. Maybe demoing from an online shop would be a good idea given your proximity to a shop with a good selection. Two saddles of the same witdth can ride very differently based upon how the design intercts with your physiology and position on the bike.


----------



## kbwh

This might be of interest:
The Male & Female Pelvic Differences | LIVESTRONG.COM

And: In this article's section 12 Steve Hogg suggests that a properly designed saddle will fit both sexes equally well. ALL ABOUT SMP’S » Bike Fit » Pelvic » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website


----------



## ruby1

Many thanks for your replies and apologies for the delay in responding. What a treasure trove of information is on the Steve Hogg site??! His explanation tallies with where I feel I'm contacting the saddle.

Wearing a different pair of shorts, I managed over 29 miles yesterday though I did end up in pain. I deliberately tried to take more weight on my pedals at times and also experimented with shifting position backwards and forwards. It made me smile as it suddenly felt more comfy and I realised the whole saddle had shifted to a ridiculous degree - I'll post a pic if I can  









So I had to stop and reposition it more tightly! 

Anyway.... I have just won the same saddle but a size up (155) on eBay. It's cost me less than half the new price and they describe it as having been ridden twice. If I can't get on with that, at least it's not too expensive a mistake.... In which case I will pursue the possibility of a shop that would allow me to exchange one and resell my eBay purchase.... Fingers crossed and thanks for your help!


----------



## ruby1

Just to give an update - the 155 is not too wide and definitely more comfortable. I feel I have a proper platform supporting me instead of hanging off the edge of it.

I'm still tender by the time I get to 30 miles, but I'm not in agony and think maybe I still need to get more miles under my belt. It is getting better with time.

I am soooo enjoying cycling 

Thanks again for the useful info and links.


----------



## Trek2.3

Try one of these. Size doesn't matter because there is nothing between your thighs. It was initially designed for women but, as I can attest, it works for men too. 

They have a 60-day money back guarantee.

moonsaddle.com


----------



## aureliajulia

ruby1 said:


> Just to give an update - the 155 is not too wide and definitely more comfortable. I feel I have a proper platform supporting me instead of hanging off the edge of it.
> 
> I'm still tender by the time I get to 30 miles, but I'm not in agony and think maybe I still need to get more miles under my belt. It is getting better with time.
> 
> I am soooo enjoying cycling
> 
> Thanks again for the useful info and links.


I started on a Specialized Toupe in a 143, then moved to the 155 for similar reasons. If you don't get used to this 155 perhaps you could try a different model in a 155. Remember that with Specialized (or any saddle), you don't have to pay attention to what gender they claim it's made for, just how it feels. I've used both the Toupe and Ruby in 155, and they are the same, or so close I couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## il sogno

I ride a Specialized Romin. I love it.


----------



## ruby1

I had read through a few threads before I posted ( in case it was a stupid question  ), and had looked for a Romin on eBay too as I'd spotted you liked it il sogno along with a few others  

I'm in the U.K so not sure if Moon saddles are available here? They do look a little strange but I'd be interested in trying one. 

I still haven't done more than 31.5 miles ( don't forget the .5 ha ha!) but the discomfort is getting less, in fact a lot less, so I'll persevere. 

Unless the weather is awful at the weekend (it's windy and heavy rain at mo), I am planning on cycling a 50 mile local event. I know it's a bit of a jump, but I've got 9 hours to complete it in so plan on a few breaks, and may take a second pair of shorts. I feel a bit disappointed I'm not ready to do the 70 mile route but didn't realise how much time my rear end would need to acclimatise! Here's hoping for a dry still day


----------

